# cane workouts



## redhawk44357 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi all,  i carry a cane most all the time now, with a bad knee and periferal neuropathy in my feet (nerve pain). I have been studying the defensive uses of the cane and i want to get a heavy bag to use in training.  Has any of you done this or something similar?  It will be also used for some empty hand moves and possibly training knife techniques.  Constructive thoughts and suggestions will be most appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 11, 2011)

There is a good post by lklawson on the next thread down, but for a direct link:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...ck-Which-one&p=1419011&highlight=#post1419011


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 11, 2011)

redhawk44357 said:


> Hi all,  i carry a cane most all the time now, with a bad knee and periferal neuropathy in my feet (nerve pain). I have been studying the defensive uses of the cane and i want to get a heavy bag to use in training.  Has any of you done this or something similar?  It will be also used for some empty hand moves and possibly training knife techniques.  Constructive thoughts and suggestions will be most appreciated. Thanks.



Get a decent cane, but don't spend a fortune on it, for practice.  You WILL break it striking a bag if you generate any real power.  There are numerous cane systems; evaluate them carefully since many don't take into account physical limitations that may accompany carrying a cane as anything beyond an affectation.  If you're really smart -- look for a system that will use the cane as more than a slightly different shaped straight stick, and not by merely borrowing a move from tonfa or something like that.


----------



## redhawk44357 (Dec 11, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> Get a decent cane, but don't spend a fortune on it, for practice.  You WILL break it striking a bag if you generate any real power.  There are numerous cane systems; evaluate them carefully since many don't take into account physical limitations that may accompany carrying a cane as anything beyond an affectation.  If you're really smart -- look for a system that will use the cane as more than a slightly different shaped straight stick, and not by merely borrowing a move from tonfa or something like that.


  thank you JKS for some useful suggestions.


----------



## lklawson (Dec 13, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> Get a decent cane, but don't spend a fortune on it, for practice.  You WILL break it striking a bag if you generate any real power.


A hickory "Stock Cane" will solve that problem.  You're much more likely to destroy the bag before you destroy the stick by striking the bag.




> There are numerous cane systems; evaluate them carefully since many don't take into account physical limitations that may accompany carrying a cane as anything beyond an affectation.


I'll second that but throw in a cautionary "good luck."  They're rare and hard to find - frequently "one offs" when available at all and will be only taught in one dojo in West Notanywherenearmeville.



> If you're really smart -- look for a system that will use the cane as more than a slightly different shaped straight stick, and not by merely borrowing a move from tonfa or something like that.


Any cane system that attempts to use a cane in the same way as a shorter stick is going to have problems.

Even as an affectation, different canes are used differently.  A light aluminum cane with a pistol-grip handle is not the same as a light rattan cane with a small crooked handle.  Weight, length, material, and handle shape all affect how a cane is best used.  One instructor who I respect a lot calls it "The Message of the Weapon."  It'll tell you what it's capable of (and your opponent too), often just by looking at it.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

